# PC Nutrition First Grain Free - Good Food Option?



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

I havent heard of it before - I would strongly recommend looking in the puppy forum of the site. 

Personally from looking at it, it seems high in Calcium compared to foods I look at for Large Breed Puppy's. I was always told to look for around 1% for Calcium and Under 1% for Phosphorus.

A lot of people on this site since I have joined like Orijin - it made our puppy sick from being so high in protein. Pro-Plan, Acana, Fromm, Dr Tim's, just to name a few. 

I personally like Fromm, but out puppy is having an issue now with chicken.... so we are switching to the red meat version. But her coat is gorgeous.

Fromm Gold Life-stage and Lifestyle Dry Recipes - Fromm Family Foods

What we are switching to now:
Fromm Gold Life-stage and Lifestyle Dry Recipes - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,
I would really recommend staying away from pet food sold through grocery stores. Typically they are lower in quality and meant for conveniene rather than long term health.

Ultimately you have to do what is right for you but DO start with the food that the breeder feeds for a least 1-2 months before switching. Poor puppy has SO much to adjust to the first few weeks home, the last thing it needs to also deal with is a change in food.

Find the highest quality food that you can afford. If a food works, nice poops, shiny healthy coat, no scratching/ear infections etc. then let that guide you. There is almost too much choice, too much info out there and it can overwhelm.

I spoke to my breeder, 3 vets and friends with dogs that are healthy and ideal weights.....


All the best!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I feed my pupTLC as recommended by the breeder, but I give my 2 year old girl, PC Nutrition First Chicken and Rice and my daughter feeds her 2 little ones the same. They all do really well on it and look great!


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,

I did just go to the website and look at the food and actually it doesn't look too bad. It looks good to me. Honestly, I'd take the nutritional info to my vet and compare to what they recommend.
They see dogs day in and day out and see what problems come from what foods etc. They see what the longevity of dogs is and see how food choices affect their long term health.

I know some people feel that vets try to promote the foods they carry, but a good vet will be very honest and tell you what they feed their own animals and why.
Each animal is different and what works for one, may not work for another but they see enough dogs, that they have more info to go on.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

PC dog foods are actually very good. A friend, whose spouse works for PC, feeds it too both their dogs, a golden and a lab. I am not sure if they have a large breed puppy formula, but I would use that rather than a regular puppy food. Otherwise, a good all life stages formula.

However, you should continue to feed what the breeder is feeding for the first few weeks. Let the puppy settle into his/her routine with you before changing food. It is very stressful for a puppy to leave everything they have ever know, and adjust to their new home and routine. Keeping the pup on a familiar food can help prevent diarrhea.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I second giving it some time before transitioning to a different food from what the breeder was feeding. When it comes to the issue of grain free foods, I know several well respected breeders who feel that it is completely unnecessary to go grain free unless there really is an allergy to grain. I tend to agree with them on this but ultimatey it's you who decides what is best for your puppy.


----------

